# another composition - a bit more varied in mood, criticism appreciated



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone

I wrote another piece, this one is not a waltz for a change.






Hope you enjoy it, and any criticism or comments will be gratefully received.

Thanks

Adrien


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Dear Adrien,

this is fantastic!!! Great the military build up in the beginning and especially the moving slow middlepart. Very Mexican indeed. Fascinating orchestration and just awesome music . Thank you very much!

Gerd


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

gprengel said:


> Dear Adrien,
> 
> this is fantastic!!! Great the military build up in the beginning and especially the moving slow middlepart. Very Mexican indeed. Fascinating orchestration and just awesome music . Thank you very much!
> 
> Gerd


Thanks very much Gerd! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

adrien said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I wrote another piece, this one is not a waltz for a change.
> 
> ...


A really nice piece of music - well done indeed! I hear a shadow of Rodrigo in the central part, just one phrase ending, a welcome sound.

The music inspired me to read a short history of Colima - I couldn't find any reference to an "escape" there. Is it an imaginary one, or is there a real incident you had in mind?


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

KenOC said:


> A really nice piece of music - well done indeed! I hear a shadow of Rodrigo in the central part, just one phrase ending, a welcome sound.
> 
> The music inspired me to read a short history of Colima - I couldn't find any reference to an "escape" there. Is it an imaginary one, or is there a real incident you had in mind?


Thanks Ken, yes have to admit to being a huge fan of the Rodrigo. I tried to make it sound not too much like it!

The "escape" was real. If you look up the Guadalajara train disaster, you'll get some more info about it. Basically Pancho Villa's forces had been threatening Colima for a while.

Absolutely awful disaster, the train was full of mothers and children and wounded soldiers. The official version is that the brakes failed on a slope and it careered down the track before derailing and falling down a ravine. Over 600 souls perished. Some of the spanish-language pages about the incident hint there may have been some sabotage involved. Mexico was a mess at the time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info about the train disaster, which wasn't mentioned in the short history I read. Sounds terrible. I'll look it up.

Ah, it's in Wikipedia. "The tragedy remains the deadliest railway accident in North American history."


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Well done, except that some of the loud passages seemed too stridently LOUD. I don't think they need to be brought up to that level and they would be more effective. But overall, well done in a cinematic sense.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> Well done, except that some of the loud passages seemed too stridently LOUD. I don't think they need to be brought up to that level and they would be more effective. But overall, well done in a cinematic sense.


thanks!

Do you just mean the ending, or are there other bits you think stick out dynamic-wise?

I've been in rehearsals this week for Tchaikovsky Symphony no 6. He takes that puppy up to ffff :lol:

But Tchaik ffff is different to other people's ffff. Interestingly Sibelius (the notation software I use) whilst it allows you to enter more than 3 fs, it only plays up to fff before it hits the MIDI limit (127) on dynamic.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> Well done, except that some of the loud passages seemed too stridently LOUD. I don't think they need to be brought up to that level and they would be more effective. But overall, well done in a cinematic sense.


Maybe you don't mean just dynamic, but actually how loud it gets. I looked up the word strident. The initial build-up gets pretty loud too.


----------

